

OpenDNS transparently proxying www.google.com traffic - chibea
http://kernelmustard.com/2010/03/23/opendns-and-proxying/

======
chibea
No news, but still worth pointing to...

(e.g. <http://blowery.org/2008/04/08/opendns-is-proxying-google/>)

